# دورة نظم التصنيع الحديثة



## eman amin (8 سبتمبر 2010)

دورة نظم التصنيع الحديثة وهي منحة من وزارة الأنتاج الحربي تتكون من
1. ميكاترونيك (التحكم الهيدروليكي والنيوماتيكي والإلكترونيوماتيك وPLC)
2.CNC
3.solidedge femap (finite element analysis And post processing)
وهذه الدورة لقسم ميكانيكا انتاج وتصميم وباور واكيد ميكاترونيك والتقديم فيها شغال دلوقتي وهي بمعهد الأنتاج الحربي بمبني المعامل الهندسية


----------



## spiderwwd (8 سبتمبر 2010)

How much


----------



## أحمدبيك (13 سبتمبر 2010)

كم تكلفة الدورة؟ وفي أي دولة؟ ومتى ستبدأ؟


----------

